# Funktion abbrechen



## marcap (15. August 2006)

Hallo,

Benötige leider mal wieder eure Hilfe 

Möchte mit folgender Anweisung sämtliche weiten Aktionen unterdrücken, also abbrechen sobald die Funktion check_data_type False zurückliefert. Eigentlich wollte ich das so lösen:


```
If (check_data_type(8, "ColNo1", , , True, FoundCell)) = False Then Exit Function
```

Nun kam plötzlich die schöne Meldung:


```
Fehler beim Kompilieren:
Exit Function nicht zulässig in Sub oder Property
```

Dieser aufruf steht in einer Function. Wie kann ich das anders Lösen, ohne diese Errormeldung?

Gruß


----------



## DevHB (15. August 2006)

Hi,

das EXIT bezieht sich auf die Methode/Sub in der es steht.
Du hast es wohl in einem Sub stehen, also musst Du auch Exit Sub schreiben...

Ansonsten hilft es ungemein, wenn Du vielleicht alles wichtige postet, raten ist immer Mist. ;-]


----------

